# medieval padlock



## hellize (May 28, 2018)

Greetings!

Today I have a working medieval padlock freshly made for you, with a forged all steel construction. It is 8 cm long, 4.5 cm wide and 1.5 cm thick.
A small video demonstrating its operation:

[video=youtube;syfqS7PEnGc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syfqS7PEnGc[/video]


----------



## chinacats (May 28, 2018)

That is extremely cool!


----------



## Godslayer (May 28, 2018)

I want this.... But for a saya.


----------



## Wdestate (May 28, 2018)

I don't know why I think this is so cool, I do tho..but come on now no story?


----------



## hellize (May 28, 2018)

chinacats said:


> That is extremely cool!



Thanks a lot


----------



## hellize (May 28, 2018)

Wdestate said:


> I don't know why I think this is so cool, I do tho..but come on now no story?



Thanks! 
Not this time. Figuring out the lock to work leaved me braindead till the end of the day.


----------



## hellize (May 28, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> I want this.... But for a saya.



Glad you like it!


----------



## milkbaby (May 29, 2018)

Looks cool but no story about some medieval rogue using lockpicks trying to open this padlock on the princess' chastity belt before the guard change occurs? Color me disappointed...


----------



## hellize (May 29, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Looks cool but no story about some medieval rogue using lockpicks trying to open this padlock on the princess' chastity belt before the guard change occurs? Color me disappointed...



Hehe, and there it is the story for you!  Thank you, Sir!


----------



## daveb (May 29, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen:cool2:


----------



## hellize (May 31, 2018)

daveb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen:cool2:



What, what, what?


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 1, 2018)

daveb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen:cool2:



As the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for... you might get it. :viking:


----------



## hellize (Jun 1, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> As the old saying goes, be careful what you wish for... you might get it. :viking:



What the hell is happening in this thread??  hahah!


----------

